# 3 month old kitten FIV Positive



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

My kitten got an FELV/FIV/HW test at the vet this morning. She is about 3 months old, we got her from the shelter they don't know exactly when she was born. She had a "light blue" result on the FIV test. My Vet says she may be positive for FIV, but he will not know for sure until we get a western blot test done in about 3 weeks. Does a light blue positive result mean there is a higher chance at it really being positive or negative? Is there a high or low chance that the western blot test may come back positive? We have 3 other FIV negative cats in the house, we are keeping the kitten separate from the others until the western blot test is done.

I have read that an FIV test is not accurate until at least 6 months of age. Does anyone know about this?

I don't want to hurt my other cats but i also don't want this kitten locked up for the next 3 months if I can help it.

Thank you,

Ears and Tails


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Im about to get mine tested for FIV. I am reading if the cat is not vaccinated for FIV then the ELISA test will not pick up antibodies unless they are in the blood and if they are its positive. If the cat has been vaccinated for FIV then the test cannot distinguish the difference between antibodies from the vaccine or disease itself. 

3 months is to young as the antibodies seen could be from mom. I would wait until 6 months to do the other test so you can assure its positive or negative. Im only doing the ELISA test as mine were not vaccinated and are over a year (except the kitten who will be getting one done at 6 months). If its positive, then they are FIV positive in my eyes Im not spending the additional $180 for the Western blot per cat


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I am not sure my Vet has a lot of experience with FIV in kittens. He seems to think she may be negative, but he wants the western blot done next month. I am worried it will be too soon to do the test and we may end up with another possible false positive result. I want my kitten to be out in the rest of the house with my other cats but I don't want them to get sick if she bites them. Do you think I should get the in house test next and wait on the western blot until she is closer to 6 months old? Also should she stay separate from the other cats? We got her from a shelter so we have no idea where she came from or if her mother may have been vaccinated for FIV or may have had FIV.

Thank you,

Ears and Tails


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I hope it all works out. I am not well versed since I never had mine tested. I was going to keep the ferals regardless of the result, so I didn't bother. Of course, ours were all litter mates at the time. We did take another feral in within 2 years and never tested him.

I have a dear, dear friend that had an FIV cat who intermingled with her "normal" cat and the "normal" cat never got the FIV. The FIV cat also lived a nice, long life. Maybe this is not usual, but thought I would put it out there.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

She is teething so she is a bit of a bitter right now, I am worried that if she is FIV positive that she could transfer it to our other cats and I don't want that to happen.

I am very worried so thank you for your post wallycat.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I posted this on Squeekers thread.

How does a cat catch the virus?
The virus is present in the blood and saliva of infected cats. But, like HIV, it is a very 'fragile' virus, and cannot survive for long outside the body. It also requires a high dose to establish an infection in another cat. Therefore, it is not easily passed from cat to cat. The main route of infection is through biting, when the virus in the saliva of an infected cat is injected directly into the blood stream of the cat it bites. Conversely, a cat which bites an infected cat, is at less risk of being infected, as the virus would not be injected straight into the blood stream, although there is still an element of risk.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Your other cats have a 1-2% chance of getting it from her. It needs a deep bite to transfer. I wouldnt worry about it personally. 


"The most recent research carried out at Glasgow University's Companion Animal Diagnostics indicates that the chances of FIV being passed from one cat to another in the same household is approx 1-2%. This means that if you have 100 cats (!) in a house with 1 FIV positive cat, only 1 or 2 could be expected to become infected. Even when FIV was passed on, as in the Glasgow survey, none of the cats actually died of it. In another survey a few years ago FIV was not passed from cat to cat in the same household at all."

"FIV cats should always be neutered, however if a female FIV positive cat is allowed to become pregnant it is extremely rare for the kittens to become infected with the virus. FIV differs from feline leukaemia in that respect, in that is that it is not passed on from the queen to kittens in utero. However, kittens born to an infected mother will absorb antibodies from her milk and will therefore give a positive response to the FIV antibody test. In these kittens the test becomes negative after 12-16 weeks, as their maternal immunity wanes. It is therefore pointless to test kittens under 16 weeks using an FIV antibody test. 
Even though it is rare for kittens to be born FIV positive, if there is a clinical need to find out their FIV status, the University of Bristol, Langford Veterinary Diagnostics can carry out an antigen test, which detects the presence of the viral DNA itself rather than just the antibody. This is a relatively expensive test, but if needed, information can be "


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

good info!


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you for the information. Before we were able to bring her home from the shelter she was spayed so I am not worried about her ever having babies.

Should I get a second opinion?


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If there was a light blue dot on the combo test (at least on the Ideaxx snap tests we use) that indicates positive. Since the vet hedged toward indeterminate, then there must've been some reason that led to that conclusion.

In the meantime, I would keep her segregated, not for the virus transmitting to others, but for her own sake. If she is +, then her immune system may be compromised and she can catch viral/bacterial illnesses from the others (who may show no symptoms) and can't fight them as easily as a neg cat.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I guess from all that my family and I have read she was tested to early. Do you agree that may be possible? This could mean I will have to confine her for at least a month with no contact with my other cats. This is a bad beginning for her, I believe, when it comes to socializing her with my other 3 cats.

I really want to thank all of you that have responded to my thread. We have had 8 cats over many years and never encountered this and we want to do the right thing here. There seems to be many conflicting thoughts and that confuses us and makes it very concerning.

Any other advise is appreciated.

Ears and Tails


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know much about FIV, or the spreading of it, but I can tell you that I do not think it will be bad for you to keep her separated from the other kitties. When I took my last kitten in, he was separated from my other male, Taffy, for 2 weeks (he can never be around Beep, she can't be around any cats because she is killer). We took it very slow. We did let them sniff each other and paw at each other under the door for those 2 weeks. It was fine. Stephano was not really in any rush to get out of his room, he was content in there. When we did finally let them see each other, it was through the cracked door at first, and I would hold Stephano, and Taffy would look at him, and hiss and growl. I know people who have waited a month before socializing their cats with other cats. I really don't think it is a bad thing at all. People on here will tell you, sometimes waiting a longer amount of time is better than rushing it. 

I have to confess, I didn't test Stephano either, I know someone else said they did not bother because they knew they would have kept the cat anyway. I know my vet thinks I was careless to not do it, and sometimes I feel like maybe I was. But I love him so much and I knew that I would keep him no matter what. And I have heard so many people who have had FIV cats live for years without spreading it to their other cats. 

I know some people think I'm foolish for this, but it's just how I felt. Beep is never around the other two cats anyway, at the same time, since she is the feline version of Hanibal Lechter to other cats. I worry about it sometimes, but I feel like he was sent to me for a reason, he was meant to be here and I just love him and accept whatever is to be what will be. Maybe I'm foolish, I don't know. 

I have heard of results being false positive, and I am hoping with all my heart that your cat will be one of those cats. I would give him the best start in life, feed him good diet of wet food only. My vet said that he has seen so many cats with FIV live long lives, especially the ones who are so well cared for and fed a good diet, that they avoid many health problems down the road that let them live a good long life.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

We have adopted this wonderful kitten who only knows how to purr and give all the love her little 2.77 pound body can only 2 weeks ago. I am amazed how much we love her already. All we wanted to do was give her a good and loving home. The thought of what I might have to do breaks my heart so much I cannot stand it. I can only hope and pray she will have a negative test result in a month's time.

Has anyone gotten a positive test result and did a second test and gotten a negative test? 

Goodness I am so sad for my sweet little kitten.

Ears and Tails


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Honestly, I wouldnt worry about it. If one of mine tests positive and the others negative im not going to isolate the one from the rest. Thats just as bad as telling someone with HIV/Aids that they are not welcome in the general population. If your other cats are healthy nothing will be spread. Even if your cats are sick, the kittens likely been exposed now. 

Let the kitten be a kitten and enjoy life.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

I have several FeLv+ feral cats under my care. One, Joker, was brought into the house 6+ months ago, joining our two FeLv- house cats. I've posted several times. Basically, six months later the two house cats are still negative. Joker has had several health issues, some serious, but is doing well at present.
Don't just assume that a FeLv+/FIV+ cat should be "put down". Do some homework, find a good vet that you can work with and go from there. FeLv/FIV shouldn't be taken lightly as they are serious diseases, but they are not the "Black Death" either!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I have a friend that took in two F-HIV pos kittens and they are now about 3 years old. What are your options and plans - or is it too soon to think about this? Are you going to rehome her if this is the case? Just curious.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

Marcia, Why do you ask?

After a total sleepless night we talked about what to do. We have decided to contact another vet in our practice for a second opinion. As for letting her go, we do not want to put her up for adoption or have her put down, so we are going to try to see if we can keep her depending on what the other vets have to say.

We are still very worried about her.

We are also considering supervised visitation with our other cats so she can get some time to socialize. 

Who would want to get rid of this adorable little sweetheart?

We will try to do everything we can to make her a happy member of our family.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

FIV is not as bad as FeLV. Cats with FIV usually show some symptoms around 6 weeks after contracting it. Some dont show symptoms at all up until they are older 

If mine test positive im not rehoming them or anything, why would one do that? Its like asking your daughter to leave after an HIV diagnoses.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I am hoping for the best when it comes to her health. I will call a few Vets in the next few days to help me decide if I should let her come in contact with my other cats. I dont want them to get hurt or sick from being around her.

I also want to thank everyone that has given their input on this issue, it is helping me to feel a little better about my new family member.

Ears and Tails


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Vets always over react to FIV. My vet said to not even worry about it they likely will not contract it.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I wish I knew the percentages of this risk. We have three other healthy cats that I do not want to take any changes.


----------



## JungliBillis (Mar 20, 2013)

My friend had a FIV+ cat and adopted an FIV- kitten. FIV+ cat died eventually at kind of a young age (like 6 yrs old), but the FIV- cat is still around at 17 years old. She never got infected while living together.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Most vets claim that number to be 50% however, a study done at Glasglow I think found that if you put 100 cats in a room with 1 FIV + cat only 1-2 of them will become infected over their life period


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I wonder how many rooms full of 100 cats it took to complete that study.....


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

At the cat sanctuary there are three areas for FIV and FeLV cats... maybe a max of 40 cats with FIV/FeLV? There's 600+ in the rest of the facility, keep in mind the 40 FIV/FeLV are there because they're essentially not adoptable so their number may appear like higher percentage due to this fact. Many of them came to the sanctuary that way from fighting outdoors as feral/strays. There's a few we know of that have had it since they were quite young, and these ones likely got it from their mother (I know of about 5 but the number could be higher).

People that work in those areas are constantly walking to and from them, with all sorts of stuff on their shoes/clothes/hands. There is disinfectant to use for hands, but it isn't used for every quick jaunt in and out of the area. A few cats do end up with FIV/FeLV, but the percentage is ridiculously low, and it's likely that there are silent carriers that don't display any sickness that pass it on from time to time.


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with everyone else. I would not pay for a second opinion because she is too little to test accurately anyway. If she has already interacted with your other cats, I wouldn't keep her separated now. That is bad for everybody. 
Where did you get her? I would have thought they would have tested her if it could be done accurately.
My kittens got mange from nursing on their mom. It didn't show up unil they were 5 months old. My vet said to isolate them, disinfect everything they came in contact with, etc. You've got to be kidding me! I'd had them since they were 6 weeks old and by 5 months there was not a nook or cranny they hadn't been in.....and they had interacted with my other cats all that time....sleeping in the same places, etc. Long story short.....I had them treated and the other 2 never got it. This stuff isn't as contagious as some think.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

She is a shelter kitty, so there is no history beyond the fact that she is spayed and has her shots.

The second opinion I wanted to get over the phone not in person.

She has been part of the family for about 2 weeks now.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

A second vet opinion is good.
I don't know what your situation is, vet wise. In my case there are any number of very good vets in the area, however; many of them are reluctant/unsure/uncommitted when it comes to treating FeLv/Fiv cats. I was fortunate to find a vet who didn't just talk-the-talk, but was actively committed to treatment. Good luck.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Carmel said:


> At the cat sanctuary there are three areas for FIV and FeLV cats... maybe a max of 40 cats with FIV/FeLV? There's 600+ in the rest of the facility, keep in mind the 40 FIV/FeLV are there because they're essentially not adoptable so their number may appear like higher percentage due to this fact.
> 
> People that work in those areas are constantly walking to and from them, with all sorts of stuff on their shoes/clothes/hands. There is disinfectant to use for hands, but it isn't used for every quick jaunt in and out of the area. A few cats do end up with FIV/FeLV, but the percentage is ridiculously low, and it's likely that there are silent carriers that don't display any sickness that pass it on from time to time.


Ours is a high percentage too, but they are still completely adoptable cats and have had quite a few adoptions from the FIV/FeLV in the last year. I think people are finally realizing that these cats can live completely normal lives in a home.

We require everyone to disinfect their hands and bottoms of shoes prior to going in any cat area in our shelter, regardless of health status of the cats. 

We don't allow anyone who has touched a cat in the main population to go in with the FIV/FeLV because the immunocompromised cats can so easily catch something that the others may not even be showing symptoms of. Just a precautionary rule.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is a good article on false positives with the SNAP test with cats under a year. Insightful. I wouldn't worry too much yet. Esp notice the article said not to test a kitten under 6 months because of false positives.

At what age should cats be tested for FIV? | UC Davis Koret Shelter Medicine Program

Our group has gone round and round with this test. Its been a journey to understand it since a lot of vets don't understand the test fully and its weak areas of false positives plus the idea of putting down a cat with FeLV or FIV has now changed. Most vets don't see cats with FeLV and Fiv often enough to properly advise and administer the test at the right age or give advice on testing with the ELISA test.

I think Shelters, like Nebraska Cat's and groups like my TNR group deal more with this test. Like anything in a medical field, you have to be your own advocate and do your homework.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry to post again but saw this article on Little Big Cat and thought it was helpful.
Living with FIV | Little Big Cat

Notice what they said about vaccinations.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

They're still adoptable, those cats are awesome and I know of one that lived to 16-17 (had FIV and likely FeLV the entire time he was there, 10+ years). But it can be a huge financial cost and a much larger responsibility, especially considering most need dental work eventually running at 800+ dollar each go. I know some cats there that have had several dental sessions. The cat sanctuary is often looked at as a life long place for cats despite that many have no drawbacks (expect perhaps age), but it is only open to the public on Sunday, and less people go there with adoption in mind. One FeLV was adopted but returned, in 3 years volunteering that's the only one I know of. Most of them are older cats and at least a little unhealthy since they end up in there when they display sickness while in the general population and thus get tested (all cats are also tested and in quarantine when they arrive at the sanctuary but after that only if they need to go to the vet). One of the only young-ish ones has a chronic URI so she isn't all that adoptable when you consider _if_ someone goes there thinking of adopting, they have ~700 other options running around them. Most have been there so long it's thier home.

Ideally washing hands would happen every time people enter and leave but realistically it doesn't happen; your whole body is covered with... whatever may be in there after cleaning for 3-5 hours. People don't usually wash their hands for quick trips out such as when people run out to dump a bag of litter/get a bag of food and come right back etc. (from personal experience I know my hands would be cracked and dried out if I had to wash them every instance I entered/exited)... the area is not self contained with everything necessary in the rooms, you'll always find yourself running out to replace/remove something, until last year their dishes were done in the same sink as regular dishes (though hopefully separately -- but hard to monitor). Now they're collected early before volunteers arrive.

The FIV/FeLV cats manage on this system, besides some ringworm which is impossible to eradicate. Some cats just _keep_ getting it -- their immune system is too poor both in FIV/FeLV and in the regular population. Note that plently of cats in both areas never get it even though they're always exposed to it. Besides that they don't appear to catch anything particularly horrible from the other cats. I know it's always a possibility though. Precautions are important, but it's impossible to enforce them and they don't appear any more seriously worse for wear considering the slightly difficult to enforce regulations.

With that many cats it's a bit of a free for all but seems to work well enough. My point in that was that its extremely rare for a cat to get FIV/FeLV by any casual contact means.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Mitts & Tess said:


> ?........ the idea of putting down a cat with FeLV or FIV has now changed. Most vets don't see cats with FeLV and Fiv often enough to properly advise and administer ...........you have to be your own advocate and do your homework.


Well, "changing" anyway. Most vets I know (not many) would still recommend putting an infected cat down as the "best" choice. That's why I post on the subject. I lost my favorite cat Squiggy to FeLv so it's a sensitive subject, all the more so with Joker.

As usual Mitts, great comments, and Nebraska as well.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

Our second opinion should call back tonight. He is doing some research to find out the chance of a false positive with a kitten so young. Otherwise everyone else that has been talked to about this says to keep her separate from the other cats, I feel really bad for her. Hopefully the vet tonight will give us some good news and we can let her play with the other cats.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

Why keep her isolated if the risk of transmission is so low? Mine go in Friday and if 1 of the 2 tests positive im not going to isolate the positive cat to be alone by himself in a room just because he has FIV.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

We spoke to an emergency vet tonight at another clinic. This vet told us that most likely she does not have FIV and the transmission rate would be really really low. So being supervised we let her out for a while with our other cats. We are not ready yet to leave her out all the time, but this is a start.

Thank you all for your advice.

The vet we talked to also gave us this link which was very helpful 01 Feline Immunodeficiency Virus (FIV) - VeterinaryPartner.com - a VIN company!

We are considering waiting until she is closer to 6 months old to retest her instead of next month like our vet recommended.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Good on ya.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

Do you think the FIV test and FeLV test should be separate and the FIV test should not be given until 6 months of age?

This has been awful for us so I do not want it to happen to others. All the kittens that are put down needlessly because of a test is not accurate. Think about what someone who does not know much would do to a healthy kitten just because of a false positive test results. It makes me ill. 

Again I want to thank everyone here who has informed my family of the correct action to take. You helped save a special kitty that otherwise might not have made it if I had listened to my vet.

Ears and Tails (Who will have a happy and healthy life)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ears and Tails said:


> Do you think the FIV test and FeLV test should be separate and the FIV test should not be given until 6 months of age?
> 
> This has been awful for us so I do not want it to happen to others. All the kittens that are put down needlessly because of a test is not accurate. Think about what someone who does not know much would do to a healthy kitten just because of a false positive test results. It makes me ill.
> 
> ...


Awww, you are are so sweet! I feel the same way about vets, sometimes you get a good one that you can completely trust what they say, otherwise, it's like us with doctors, you have to look out for yourself and your pet. Vets and docs are not the all knowing ones about everything. Which is why places like this forum are great, you learn what works from real pet people who have been in your situation and done something other than what a vet said. 

Hopefully one day you will find a vet that you absolutely love and respect, and you will cling onto them and never let go! It has taken me years to find that one that I know has my pets best interest, they are not so definite with their answers....they know they are human and they VALUE my knowledge about cats, and what I do and why I do what I do with them and I think they have even learned a bit from me. It is a rare thing when you find someone like that. They do exist, but they are scarce, it seems. There are more of the money hungry vets with their hands in your wallet and pushing extra shots on your pet and their crappy food to make money....ugh....I HATE that! I spend enough money there already! 

Sorry for the rant.....I get started sometimes and I can't shut up:crazy So my husband tells me!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Great site this new vet gave you! I must say I still wouldn't vaccinate until you know for sure. But I have strong opinions and experiences with vaccinations. Do research. 

Does this new vet only do emergency only or does he/she have a practice for regular appts. I must say it is hard to find good cat vets! The universe was smiling down on you.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Great site this new vet gave you! I must say I still wouldn't vaccinate until you know for sure. But I have strong opinions and experiences with vaccinations. Do research.
> 
> Does this new vet only do emergency only or does he/she have a practice for regular appts. I must say it is hard to find good cat vets! The universe was smiling down on you.


This is an emergency vet only. If she was in a general practice I would go to her in a heart beat. She patiently talked to us on the phone for over 30 minutes and does not even know us. I am still waiting for my regular vet to get back to me from yesterday. It is sad. Money talks and I wish it was not like that for our pets. They are very important too.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

So after waiting I found out that the owner of my vet had a family emergency and he cant get back to me until the end of the week or next week. I think I am doing the right thing by letting the kitten socialize with the other cats while supervised. I am still worried that she is FIV positive and what may happen to her if she is, but only time will give the answer to that due to her age.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

That is how Id handle it. She needs the companionship and comfort of other cats and people right now.


----------



## Ears and Tails (Jun 22, 2013)

I wanted to thank you this wonderful community for teaching my family and I so much. We really did not know what to do and where to turn with our new kitten. After such wonderful advice we took our now 6 month old kitten back to the vet.

We just got back from the vet to get Callie a follow up SNAP test. It came back negative. I am so happy.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Yay! Great update. :grin:


----------

